
West of House (Zork in OCaml) - tosh
https://ericlippert.com/2016/02/01/west-of-house/
======
DerekL
Another purpose of the Z-machine is code size. The virtual machine instruction
took up less space than the equivalent machine code. From “How to Fit a Large
Program into a Small Machine”:

> A good benchmark for the storage saved by rewriting Zork in ZIL is the Zork
> parser, which analyzes a player's English input: the parser for the PDP-10
> occupies 1OK 36-bit words, while the Z-code parser, which is actually better
> functionally, occupies only 3K 8-bit bytes.

[http://mud.co.uk/richard/htflpism.htm](http://mud.co.uk/richard/htflpism.htm)

